# Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!



## medicineforpatients (Jul 11, 2013)

This is getting really annoying! I have no idea where I can obtain a juicy fruit or blue dream strain that is what its description says. I heard in order to get the right phenotype Im looking for, I have to purchase a clone which I cannot because there are no dispensaries in my state yet AND I do not have the money, or legal authority to grow out a whole "boatload" of seeds to find the right phenotype to clone. damn itttttttt


----------



## karousing (Jul 11, 2013)

which phenotypes? the one that is pink/purple on the trichs/buds?


----------



## medicineforpatients (Jul 13, 2013)

Im just gonna order some seeds from attitude and that's it. blue dream, confidential cheese, lsd, and c99


----------



## johnson33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've ordered confidential cheese. It is good for me, after searching its details completely..


----------



## bass1014 (Aug 1, 2013)

if i were you i wouldn't order from attitude.. there being seized in chicago and now new york.. go with herbie's there cheaper and more professional.. also i ordered from attitude and all the prices from herbie's was almost half the price of attitudes.. and the blue dream from hso is right on the money..


----------

